# A few more Bream Lures



## Buff

With the up coming SA Bream Classic which I have teamed up with a boat owner (no I'm not a stink boat traitor, I just cant get the Hobie up on a plane with two onboard :lol: ) is close at hand I decided a few more lures were needed (as if I needed any excuses ;-) )
Did the rounds of the more productive lure stocking tackle shops here in SA and acquired a few new ones that I haven't seen before.

Damiki Craft International MU: 
45mm long, 4.5g in weight










The pink packeted one is fitted with very light gauge singles, so I assume it would be classed as a Area Trout lure, the singles have been chucked and some Owner's have been fitted.

Going by the "SP" on the label of the Yellow pack I assume stands for Suspending.

Going by the size of the bib I would hazard a guess that dive to around the 1m mark

Also decided to try something different when I noticed some Baby (Octopus) Jigging lures.
With a weight of 11g and as you can see a small profile I hope it might encourage the deep water Bream to have a sniff and a taste.
Fitted with two (approx) size 4 gold plated "assist" Jig hooks that are so dam sharp there sticky 










Finally found a shop that has got the new Bass-X colours and do they look great, so good in fact that all bar one of the colours they had on stock ended up in the shopping bag.










Also added some more Vibs to my collection with three Strike Pro Micro Vibe, at 25mm and fitted with fine wire Owners I hope they will do there fair share of work and tempt the bream.

The rumour has it that this lure has action on the drop with a fluter action whilst descending.
Just hope that at 25mm they don't gut hook the fish.

The top lure is a R2S Babe Vib 35 for comparison









Have been having so much fun with surface lures for bream that some more were added to the collection.

Tiemco TT Pencil 
40mm long and 2g in weight










Tiemco Red Pepper Micro
60mm and 3.5g



















With luck these will keep the bream jumping at the surface.

Had to add an outsider to the surface lures a Daiwa Cicada Pencil as it looks like a nice bream jelly bean.


----------



## Aquaholic

I love that first "Red Pepper Micro"...that's gotta be a killer.
What is the actual name of that one....and where do I get one of those?
If it's not a secret.


----------



## Buff

@ Aquaholic 
The Lures are made by Tiemco and this type are called "Red Pepper Macro's", don't know a colour code as I cant read Japanese :lol:

@ fishnut
I'm Hoping the same thing  
Gave them a flick Saturday and they definitely need a "floating" leader (standard nylon fishing line) to get the best action going as Floro sinks to quickly and pulls the nose under when retrieving/twitching ;-)

Picked up the Tiemco's from Adelaide Outboard, corner South Rd and Daws Rd, the guy that manages the Tackle section is a bream nutter and likes to stock some different brands than most of the stores and also at a good price 

The Strike Pros came from Anglers Choice on Beach Rd, Christies Beach.


----------



## paddlepop

well done buff - i shall be waiting for the comp results

pete


----------



## L3GACY

buff said:


> Picked up the Tiemco's from Adelaide Outboard, corner South Rd and Daws Rd, the guy that manages the Tackle section is a bream nutter and likes to stock some different brands than most of the stores and also at a good price


And here I am going in there fairly regularly for stainless steel bits and pieces never bothering to check out the tackle because "its a boat shop L3GACY, they wont have anything you cant get down your local". Will have to have a squiz next time I'm in there.


----------



## fishnfreak

hey mate, with all those lures, do you use them all? Or do you use the new ones, and if you dont get anything, do they go to the bottom of the box with all the other thousand exiled lures :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVrTEL8AABNfgAAQQCEAEAEgFAA/798gIACQKAAAAADVPNRNoI0I9E9DUUqEtav03M++Lv7DhnlZi5K5lq5ajVcpMi35UWoFu6cBS4KJifXC4VI+0piA8GBQNqwQkFhusTJHbOe7r3jyU2beMqJQpjaAR4z5kS8rCh020VRyjCFYlJqP4u5IpwoSC1piF+A=


----------



## fishydude

Nice lures buff, I hope they do the trick for you in the bream comp. Best of luck to you and (I'm guessing) WB. Hope you get some rippers for the trip reports.  
Cheers
Mike


----------



## gerder

Hey guys,
just wanting your opinion on how the Strike Pro Bass X would go when trolled?


----------



## Buff

So far have had some good results with the Bass-X with my more productive colours being JU001G and 128VS.
They do troll quite well with Drew having good results with one down the Coorong on small Mulloway dragged behind his AI Hobie.
One important thing to learn with lower price lures is you may get a few that straight out of the pack will not swim correctly and a good thing to learn is how to "Tune" your lures as even expensive lures will get knocked out of tune ;-) 
Have a read of this to re-tune lures  
Just remember, small lures = (very) small adjustments at a time ;-)

http://www.fishraider.com.au/fishing-ar ... -lures.php

http://www.predatek.com/2_tuning.htm

http://ansaqld.com.au/tips-and-tricks/turning_lures.pdf


----------



## gerder

Thanks for the reply mate and the advice!, yeah no worries i will grab a few this weekend and hopefully use them in the upcoming weeks!.


----------



## fishmica

{Also added some more Vibs to my collection with three Strike Pro Micro Vibe, at 25mm and fitted with fine wire Owners I hope they will do there fair share of work and tempt the bream.

The rumour has it that this lure has action on the drop with a fluter action whilst descending.
Just hope that at 25mm they don't gut hook the fish.}

I fished some of these in the Bega River ( NSW south coast ) a few weeks ago - worked a treat, all fish took them on the drop(bream,EP and a 58cm flattie), none gut hooked, though did have one bust off I suspect was another good flattie, only using 4lb fluoro leader. Used them mainly on rock walls.
Rick


----------

